

Will you be employable in the next 5 years? - andygcook
http://www.ctrlaltdeletebook.com

======
fumar
The medium distracts from the content. Luckily the scroll wheel comes in
handy.

Transcript:

TECHNOLOGY HAS SENT BUSINESS THROUGH A MASSIVE TRANSFORMATION.

IN THE NEXT 5 YEARS, THERE’S A STRONG LIKELIHOOD THAT SOMEONE IN YOUR INDUSTRY
WON’T MAKE IT. WILL IT BE YOU?

WE ASKED 3,397 PEOPLE WHAT THEY THOUGHT OF THE CHANGING LANDSCAPE.

SEE HOW YOUR ANSWERS STACK UP, AND HOW READY YOU ARE FOR WHAT’S AHEAD.

THE WORLD HAS CHANGED.

GOOGLE’S ADVERTISING REVENUE IS NOW BIGGER THAN THAT OF THE ENTIRE U.S. PRINT
INDUSTRY.

2/3 OF APPLE’S REVENUE COMES FROM PRODUCTS IT RELEASED AFTER 2007,

AND WHILE MOST BUSINESSES STRUGGLE TO CATCH UP, COMPANIES LIKE AMAZON ARE
LEADING THE WAY. WITH ANNUAL REVENUES LARGER THAN THE GDPS OF HALF THE WORLD’S
COUNTRIES,THEY HAVE ENOUGH WAREHOUSE SPACE TO FILL OVER 700 MADISON SQUARE
GARDENS,AND A BIGGER STAKE IN NORTH AMERICAN E-COMMERCE THAN OFFICE DEPOT,
STAPLES,DELL, AND SEARS COMBINED.

AND IT’S NOT JUST THE BIG COMPANIES LIKE GOOGLE, APPLE, AND AMAZON

START-UPS LIKE:OUYA OUYA IS AN ANDROID-BASED GAMING CONSOLE THAT ALLOWS ANY
DEVELOPER TO BUILD VIDEO GAMES TO PLAY ON YOUR TV. PLEDGES REQUESTED: $950,000
PLEDGES RECEIVED: $8,596,474 VISIT THEIR KICKSTARTER PAGE OuyaFLIPBOOKIT
FLIPBOOKIT IS A KIT THAT YOU CAN PURCHASE TO BUILD YOUR OWN HAND-CRANKED OR
MOTORIZED 24-FRAME ANIMATIONS. PLEDGES REQUESTED: $5,000 PLEDGES RECEIVED:
$137,567

AMAZONSTART-UPS LIKE:OUYA OUYA IS AN ANDROID-BASED GAMING CONSOLE THAT ALLOWS
ANY DEVELOPER TO BUILD VIDEO GAMES TO PLAY ON YOUR TV. PLEDGES REQUESTED:
$950,000 PLEDGES RECEIVED: $8,596,474 VISIT THEIR KICKSTARTER PAGE
OuyaFLIPBOOKIT FLIPBOOKIT IS A KIT THAT YOU CAN PURCHASE TO BUILD YOUR OWN
HAND-CRANKED OR MOTORIZED 24-FRAME ANIMATIONS. PLEDGES REQUESTED: $5,000
PLEDGES RECEIVED: $137,567 VISIT THEIR KICKSTARTER PAGE FlipbookitBRYDGE
BRYDGE IS AN ULTRA-SECURE IPAD KEYBOARD WITH BUILT-IN SPEAKERS THAT ALLOWS FOR
CLOSE TO 180 DEGREES OF POSITIONING. PLEDGES REQUESTED: $5,000 PLEDGES
RECEIVED: $137,567

ARE CROWDFUNDING THEIR WAY TO SUCCESS,AND CLAIMING THEIR PIECE OF THE PIE.

CONSUMERS HAVE CHANGED TOO.IN 1999, THERE WERE 38 MILLION BROADBAND INTERNET
USERS WORLDWIDE. TODAY, 1.2 BILLION PEOPLE GET BROADBAND INTERNET ON THEIR
PHONES.

NEARLY HALF OF FACEBOOK’S 150 MILLION DAILY VISITS COME FROM MOBILE, AND MORE
PEOPLE HAVE MOBILE DEVICES THAN ACCESS TO SAFE DRINKING WATER, OR ELECTRICITY.

THE COMPETITION HAS CHANGED TOO.STAYING COMPETITIVE IS NOT JUST ABOUT KEEPING
UP WITH MOBILE COMPETITION TODAYCOMES FROM EVERYWHERE.

IN JUST FOUR YEARS, KICKSTARTER LAUNCHED OVER 98,000 NEW PROJECTS AND RAISED
$521 MILLION. LAST YEAR THEY DISTRIBUTED MORE MONEY TO BUSINESSES IN THE ARTS
THAN THE NATIONAL ENDOWMENT FOR THE ARTS. AND THEY HELPED LAUNCH EMERGING
COMPANIES LIKE THIS [show Pebble watch].

THE WORLD HAS CHANGED. [stast like this] MOBILE COMMERCE WILL BE $150 BILLION
THIS YEAR 50% OF CLICKS ON MOBILE ADS ARE ACCIDENTAL MOBILE DRIVES 23% OF PAID
SEARCH CLICKS WE SPEND 2.5 HRS A DAY ON OUR MOBILE DEVICES 50% OF WIRELESS
TRAFFIC IS VIDEO

AND WE’RE STILL IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS EVOLUTION. IF YOU WANT TO BE EMPLOYABLE
IN THE NEXT 5 YEARS IT’S TIME TO REBOOT.

Link to new book [http://www.amazon.ca/Ctrl-Alt-Delete-Business-
Depends/dp/145...](http://www.amazon.ca/Ctrl-Alt-Delete-Business-
Depends/dp/1455523305/)

~~~
evv
Wow. Why would anyone want a nice HTML slideshow when we could enjoy it in
your all-caps pasted format?

Do you convert every pdf and powerpoint you see into plain txt?

~~~
normloman
That would improve most power points. Have you seen the average marketing
presentation? Star swipes and comic sans.

------
hoopism
100% of websites designed like this will be laughed at in 5 years...

~~~
Filligree
I certainly hope so. I've seen it done well, but this one isn't.

------
bjitty
While it was pretty that was incredibly frustrating to read. I gave up after
scrolling for a while.

~~~
dasil003
It's kind of okay for me on my rMBP with maximum key repeat rate to just hold
the down arrow.

That said this would be a lot better if there was a button you could just
click to scroll through the screens one at a time.

~~~
bjitty
I agree if there was a button to click to jump to the next one it'd be less
frustrating.

------
normloman
It's just like a video, except you have to constantly scroll the mouse wheel
to make frames advance.

It's like we've gone back to using hand-crank projectors.

~~~
taeric
Which means it probably works fairly well. Just having you scroll is actually
a pretty slick way of engaging you.

So, yeah, it throws off some folks that are annoyed with the engagement. How
many folks just let videos bounce off of them because they didn't engage at
all?

~~~
gagege
The problem comes when you scroll past some detail because the speed changed.
That happens to me a lot with these things. Also, I'm never sure when I'm
supposed to stop scrolling. As others have said it's just distracting.

~~~
taeric
Oh, to be clear, I am one of the folks that didn't finish it. :) While at work
I need a passive experience more than an active one.

I just happen to think it is probably a smarter idea than a video.

------
KrisAndrew
"Will you be employable in the next 5 years?"

I hope not, especially if it's for an industry that thinks this form of
presentation is elegant or useful.

------
Joeboy
Too annoying; didn't read. Made it to the bottom of the first page, then gave
up. If anybody has time to arrange the text into paragraphs I could probably
summon the will to read them, because I'd like to know the answer to the
question if there is one.

~~~
taeric
I have to admit that the source for the site isn't terrible, if you just want
an idea of what it is doing.

Edit: To be clear, I should not have said "what it is doing." Rather, you can
read the script of what the video would have been fairly well if you look at
the source.

------
fecak
This is one of those where the mods need to retitle it. The content has
nothing to do with employability. It mentions a few big companies and some
obscure startups, but not related to employability whatsoever without a
stretch.

------
michaelwww
The mouse wheel comes in very handy. I made it to the dumb question at the
end. We've heard about the "Decline and Fall of the American Programmer"
before? Oh wait, he wrote a followup.

[http://www.amazon.com/Decline-American-Programmer-Edward-
You...](http://www.amazon.com/Decline-American-Programmer-Edward-
Yourdon/dp/013191958X)

[http://www.amazon.com/Resurrection-American-Programmer-
Yourd...](http://www.amazon.com/Resurrection-American-Programmer-Yourdon-
Computing/dp/013121831X)

~~~
evv
> I made it to the dumb question at the end.

There was no question at the end, just a few links to his book.

Damn mitch, nice work! I expected the site to choke on mobile, but you have a
very nice fallback.

~~~
michaelwww
Ok, I'll bite:

    
    
       DO YOU BELIEVE YOUR COMPANY IS KEEPING UP WITH THE CHANGING LANDSCAPE OF BUSINESS?
    
         - YES, WE'RE CONSTANTLY RE-INVENTING OURSELVES
         - WE'RE TRYING, BUT WE'RE NOT THERE YET
         - NO, WE'RE NOT KEEPING UP AT ALL
         - WE HAVEN'T EVEN BEEN THINKING ABOUT IT
    
       SUBMIT

~~~
evv
You're absolutely right that its a dumb question. But the second half of the
page is after you answer it.

~~~
michaelwww
I stopped at the question and wasn't really interested in where answering it
would take me.

------
Chromozon
I read it all and got the impression that the Internet is growing extremely
rapidly worldwide, and I do not see how that will affect the ability to be
employed in the next five years. The growth of people using the Internet is
outpacing the growth of people who produce content and manage the Internet. In
fact, the page showed how Kickstarter is actually encouraging the rise of new
businesses and giving lots of money to the creative industries.

------
znmeb
No, because you'll be five years older and young people will cost less than
you do. Might as well go eat worms.

------
JonFish85
Good god, I couldn't make it through more than one half-scroll of that. Gah!

------
dshibarshin
This felt like a chore. Why did they waste their time with parallax scrolling?

~~~
nollidge
That Guy alert: parallax refers to a 3D effect achieved by scrolling
background sprites slower than those up close (think strafing in first-person
shooters).

Not sure if there's a word for what this is doing - scrollbar repurposing?

